# Trailer parking at unified finals



## Mitsu1grn (Sep 22, 2008)

Greetings!

The Von Braun center has limited parking for trailers and RV's. I talked to them today about this as we have several trailered vehicles coming. They have access to several parking areas around the center through the city. They would like a trailer and truck count so they can prepare for them. If you plan on trailering your vehicle or know someone who is please contact the center and let them know!

Nick Wingate
Orca Design and Mfg.
Focal America
Illusion Audio
Mosconi Gladen America


----------



## secretsquirl (Dec 3, 2012)

I was told today that no trailer parking at the event, only drop off and pick up. And the closest trailer parking was holiday inn but was free if you are staying there. I am not sure that will be big enough for my rig but we shall see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## secretsquirl (Dec 3, 2012)

New update trailer parking will be available for $100.00 at the finals location. Looks like you can pay with electrical drop 
http://www.caraudiochampionships.com/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

